# 12 month old not putting hands out when falling?



## DaniOB (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi,  I have a 12 month old little boy who confidently walks everyhwere holding on to two (or one) of our hands.  He is now attempting to let go (brilliant!) and try on his own.  We have noticed that when he does topple, he doesn't seem to put his hands out to break is fall and sometimes (if wedon't get to him in time) falls face down for example.  Is this normal?  Reading this back, it sounds like we leave him to wander about on his own, which isn't the case at all, obviously we are never far from him but sometimes inevitably he does fall and doesn't put his hands out to stop himself.  Is this a natural reflex he will get in time or is it a learnt behaviour?  There is nothing wrong at all with is balance or sight so I am sure it is not that.  

Many thanks in advance, Danielle


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi Danielle, putting their hands out when falling is also know as the 'parachute reflex' and becomes evident at 8-12 months,  as he is still within that  age bracket I would wait a couple of months and see if it appears, if not, ask your health visitor for an appointment so you can explain this and she can do an assessment 

Nic
Xx


----------



## DaniOB (Aug 15, 2012)

Thank you Nic!  Hopefully he will get it soon (he turned 1 a week and a half ago) so maybe there's still time!!  Hope so!  What do they do during an assessment and what happens if he doesn't have that reflex?  Many thanks in advance x


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

To be honest I'm not sure, but it would be good for your health visitor to see where he is up to if he's not putting his arms out as she is the one who can then refer on, let me know how you get on

Nic
Xx


----------

